# Shadow Conspiracy Invisible Man?



## Rock Force (Oct 13, 2006)

I know it's a long shot, but has anyone on here ridden one?

I've been looking at a street/commuter bike and this caught my eye:
http://www.theshadowconspiracy.com/productzine/imbike/imbike.html

I BMX right now and I already run a bunch of shadow parts, and they're great. I would expect that this bike would be nothing but quality, but I'm not sure. I found a website that still has them in stock, so what does everyone think of these? I want something that's 24" (preferably) and huckable but still good to get around on... oh yeah, and it has to be cheap, too 

If not this, any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

get it. its the most amazing bike of its kind. im serious.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember reading an article about it in RideBMX a while ago before it was released... It was intended to be a limited edition "designer" bike for riders and collectors alike. 

Although I've never ridden one, it's a solid build from a great company.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

https://cgi.ebay.com/SHADOW-CONSPIRACY-VS-INVISIBLE-MAN-BMX-BIKE-CRUISER-24_W0QQitemZ140111447873
$580 + 30 for shipping.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Supposedly awesome limited edition bikes. I suggest you jump on on real quick. I know I would if I wanted something like that.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

check out the wethepeople cruiser as well, it looks sick


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

yea, that shadow is a sick cruiser. it looks solid and high quality.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd honestly doubt the quality on the Shadow just a bit... Not saying it's shotty at all, but it was just a limited edition "image" bike just co-op'ed with a designer company "Invisible Man". They were on show at high dollar boutique clothing stores in LA and NYC and what not (I saw some of them and the bars were all chicago'ed out and stupid assembly quirks, etc...).
I honestly think its not worth the price tag for what you get (image). The spec. sheet isn't that great, just limited edition. I'm sure it's a solid ride if you can find a good price on one though, I just watched one go on ebay for $227 a week or so ago, which is a great deal, but I'd spend my money on a GTUF24 if funds were limited and get a better bike with better geo... for a bit $ less.

past ebay deal...

I kinda like that WTP, got the old looptail action going for it, wonder what the msrp is... pretty basic spec on it, like the TSC...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yeah honestly i think the shadow is way, way over priced...i too have looked at the spec and like bikeS said it's nothing special..i think the WTB that i posted above could be a solid bet, if it isn't way overpriced. hell if it was in the price range of say a general lee 24, i'd pick one up! i may have to check into that..i think some company should sell a complete, quality cruiser built more for street/trail abuse and see how they sell.


----------



## Rock Force (Oct 13, 2006)

You know, I actually hadn't seen that WTP before. I'll have to see if I can find a price, and if it's no more expensive than the shadow I might have to pick one up.

Edit: I found a few places in Europe that sell it... $800


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

danscomp had the shadow on sale, 470 i think?

and just cause its "designer" (i hate that word) doesnt take away from the quality. its a good bike from a good company.


----------



## stretcharmstrong (Apr 30, 2007)

i personally think the price on the Shadow bike is a bit steep too. the components dont really warrant the price tag, i think you are paying more for the artistic value and design collab of the bike. i have to say one thing though, it does look sick as hell. that flat black, the decals, the seat, and that Shadow chain is the sh*t.

i roll a black DK General Lee 24 daily, and got it very cheap. for what i paid, i think its a great bike. burly, and super durable, yet still fast. i stripped mine down a lot, put an S&M Seat and bars on it, got it pinstriped in gold, and designed my own decals for it.

i get a lot of compliments on it, and havent had any problems with it. this company has the cheapest price i have found, and free shipping - https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/14193/


----------

